# Which Pack Works Best?



## CBGibson (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm currently looking to buy a new pack for elk hunting in Colorado.  I can't decide between the Badlands 2800 series and the Blackscreek Bone Collector 2.5. Does anyone have these pack(s), and can give a review good or bad?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't have that particular Badlands pack but can tell you the Badland packs are the best I've ever used.


----------



## badkarma (Feb 3, 2009)

If you have been out there before then you know that if you are any kind of altitude the extra weight is gonna kick a guy's fanny no matter what shape you are in.  I carried a full pack like the two you suggest and my brother carried a "butt pack" type pack like the Blackscreek Kodiak Extreme or the Royal Bull.  With more coverage on my back it made me sweat more and my brother less.  It also depends on whether you are operating near a base camp or will be living out of your pack.  If you have a base camp I would go with the butt pack.  It should carry everything you need for the day with some room for clothes if you need to shed layers.  you can still use a hydration pack if you so desire and with a really good harness (like the army LBE type) the weight stays at your hips and off your shoulders.  You also won't compromise your hunter orange by having a pack cover it as much.  With a bigger pack you need an orange pack cover.  Just my opinion based on our recent trip.


----------



## big cntry (Feb 3, 2009)

I use the 2200 on my backcountry archery trips to Wyoming.  I wouldn't go any smaller than that because you will likely need to add or remove clothes several times a day.  The only thing consistent about the weather at 10k ft in September is that it is inconsistent.  If you are spike or haul out meat without a pack animal I would go with something around 3500 in^3 or larger.  Make sure the pack is good for all of your ancillary equipment.  Optics, ranging, hydration, etc. could eat up all of your internal volume if it doesn't have the right pockets, lashing, etc.  Check out Eberlestock and Nifaru for other highly recommended options.


----------



## CBGibson (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks for the input


----------



## yoteaholic (Feb 11, 2009)

I have used the 2200 for two years deer hunting. I love it. If I was to go with a larger pack I would buy another from Badlands.


----------



## ben300win (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a Eberlestock J104 that is great. I like the availability to expand it to carry meat out. I has that mesh to allow the meat to stay cool. I have 3 other buddies that have them as well (either the J104 or j107) and they like them alot as well. Good luck on your pack choice


----------



## Nitro (Feb 16, 2009)

Go Custom. My Western hunting pack is from Nimrod- Cashmere, WA.

www.nimrodpacks.com

Truly, the best backpack I have found. They are located about 20 minutes from my office. Went and got exactly what I needed. 

Great gear.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have the Badlands 2800, it is a great pack.   The feature I like most, is you can seperate your meat from your gear.  The only draw back, is that you really have to cramb for an over nighter.


----------



## Wacenturion (Feb 25, 2009)

Have the Badlands Hypervent and son has the Badlands Superday.  Both great packs.  I like the Hypervent because of its dedicated spotting scope pouch which is nice.  I like having my toys with me as they don't do much good back at the rig.


----------

